# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Phân Biệt Inox Thật Giả 2018

## inoxdaiduong

Inox là một trong những loại vật liệu bị làm giả rất nhiều. Vì muốn làm cho giá thành rẻ hơn và có lợi nhuận nhiều hơn, một số đơn vị không chần chừ sản xuất kim loại nhưng lại mạ kém chất lượng bên ngoài, pha tạp chất… rồi vô tư gắn nhãn mác inox khiến nhiều khách hàng nhầm lẫn, dễ mất niềm tin, hoang mang khi chọn lựa sản phẩm. Vì giá thành niken rất cao nên vì muốn giảm giá thành sản phẩm và tăng lợi nhuận lên, nhà sản xuất có thể thay niken bằng kim loại mangan. Chính sự thay đổi này là nguyên nhân làm cho vật liệu không có khả năng chịu được sự ăn mòn. Ngoài ra, các kim loại thường được dùng để làm giả inox là sắt, thép phủ một lớp crom hoặc nikel mỏng. Nhưng nếu các chất mạ là kim loại nặng và lẫn vào thức ăn sẽ rất nguy hiểm. Tích tụ kim loại năng lâu ngày trong cơ thể có nguy cơ dẫn đến các bệnh lý nguy hiểm như ung thư.

Khi bán hàng, nhà cung cấp cần chứng minh nguồn gốc xuất xứ của vật liệu và người mua hàng cũng cần có những kiến thức nhất định về đặc điểm của inox để phân biệt đâu là inox chất lượng, đâu là inox giả.

*Những cách phân biệt inox thật – inox giả đơn giản nhưng dễ áp dụng:*

*Căn cứ độ sáng bóng*
ta có thể dễ dàng phân biệt được inox thật – giả. Inox thật sẽ có độ sáng bóng và mịn màng hơn. Trong khi inox giả chỉ có độ sáng hơi mờ, ít nhẵn mịn. Ngoài ra, theo thời gian sử dụng, inox giả sẽ không giữ được độ sáng như ban đầu mà sẽ bắt đầu phai màu dần. Một số sản phẩm còn bị nổ bề mặt li ti, hoen ố…



*Dùng nam châm để kiểm tra inox thật giả*
là cách thường được sử dụng nhất. Đưa nam châm gần sản phẩm inox, nếu có lực hút diễn ra và lực kéo nặng nghĩa là đã có từ tính xuất hiện, nghĩa là không phải inox thật. Ngược lại, nếu lực hút rất nhẹ và lực kéo nhẹ thì là inox thật. Tuy nhiên cần lưu ý, loại thành phần của inox bạn mua là gì. Có inox không có từ tính nhưng có inox lại có từ tính nhẹ. Tùy vào thành phần inox mà các sản phẩm inox chất lượng hoặc là không hút từ hoặc nếu có chỉ hút nhẹ. Vì vậy, trước khi mua hàng cần phải xác định cụ thể loại inox cần mua.  Một số đặc điểm về từ tính của các loại inox phổ biến hiện nay:

- SUS430: nhiễm từ, dễ bị tác động của môi trường làm hoen ố

- SUS202: nhiễm từ, dễ bị tác động của môi trường làm hoen ố

- SUS201: không nhiễm từ (99%), bền với thời gian, song tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp với axit hoặc muối

- SUS304: không nhiễm từ, có thể dùng trong mọi môi trường, luôn sáng bóng, đảm bảo an toàn thực phẩm

- SUS316: không nhiễm từ, có thể dùng trong mọi môi trường, kể cả những môi trường đòi hỏi độ sạch rất khắt khe.



*Dùng axit nóng 70 độ hoặc dung dịch thử chuyên dụng:*
Để kiểm tra. Bề mặt inox giả sẽ biến đổi thành màu đen sì nếu dùng axit 70 độ để kiểm tra vật liệu. Còn inox thật vẫn giữ nguyên màu sắc như ban đầu. Tuy nhiên, đối với các sản phẩm tinh vi hơn được mạ một lớp inox mỏng 304, việc dùng axit 70o đường như không có tác dụng nhưng qua thời gian sử dụng, lớp inox mỏng này sẽ bị bong tróc và kim loại phía trong sẽ bị gỉ.

*Cách phân biệt sản phẩm inox cụ thể*
Nồi inox là sản phẩm inox gia dụng trong gia đình và các thiết bị bếp của các ngành như suất ăn công nghiệp rất dễ bị làm giả nhất trên thị trường. Để phân biệt được sản phẩm nồi inox thật hay giả, ngoài các cách phân biệt trên (căn cứ độ sáng, tính từ, dùng axit 70o, test kiểm nghiệm), ta có thể chú ý đến độ vang của nồi. Hãy thử bằng cách gõ vào đáy nồi và lắng nghe xem. Nếu độ vang cao có khả năng đó không phải inox chất lượng mà là inox pha nhiều tạp chất hoặc chỉ có một lớp mạ crom mỏng.



*Ban Biên Tập: Inox Đại Dương*

Nguồn: http://www.inoxdaiduong.com/t316/tuy...-inox-gia.html

----------

231tanhaiphat

----------


## caheo

Up giúp bác

----------


## trinhtanlitec

công ty mình mua về sếp bảo nhúng muối thử xem có gỉ không?

----------


## khinentienphat

> Inox là một trong những loại vật liệu bị làm giả rất nhiều. Vì muốn làm cho giá thành rẻ hơn và có lợi nhuận nhiều hơn, một số đơn vị không chần chừ sản xuất kim loại nhưng lại mạ kém chất lượng bên ngoài, pha tạp chất… rồi vô tư gắn nhãn mác inox khiến nhiều khách hàng nhầm lẫn, dễ mất niềm tin, hoang mang khi chọn lựa sản phẩm. Vì giá thành niken rất cao nên vì muốn giảm giá thành sản phẩm và tăng lợi nhuận lên, nhà sản xuất có thể thay niken bằng kim loại mangan. Chính sự thay đổi này là nguyên nhân làm cho vật liệu không có khả năng chịu được sự ăn mòn. Ngoài ra, các kim loại thường được dùng để làm giả inox là sắt, thép phủ một lớp crom hoặc nikel mỏng. Nhưng nếu các chất mạ là kim loại nặng và lẫn vào thức ăn sẽ rất nguy hiểm. Tích tụ kim loại năng lâu ngày trong cơ thể có nguy cơ dẫn đến các bệnh lý nguy hiểm như ung thư.
> 
> Khi bán hàng, nhà cung cấp cần chứng minh nguồn gốc xuất xứ của vật liệu và người mua hàng cũng cần có những kiến thức nhất định về đặc điểm của inox để phân biệt đâu là inox chất lượng, đâu là inox giả.
> 
> *Những cách phân biệt inox thật – inox giả đơn giản nhưng dễ áp dụng:*
> 
> *Căn cứ độ sáng bóng*
> ta có thể dễ dàng phân biệt được inox thật – giả. Inox thật sẽ có độ sáng bóng và mịn màng hơn. Trong khi inox giả chỉ có độ sáng hơi mờ, ít nhẵn mịn. Ngoài ra, theo thời gian sử dụng, inox giả sẽ không giữ được độ sáng như ban đầu mà sẽ bắt đầu phai màu dần. Một số sản phẩm còn bị nổ bề mặt li ti, hoen ố…
> 
> ...


Vấn đề là những cách này chỉ kiểm tra được số lượng ít và thủ công, còn nếu kiểm tra với số lượng lớn thì chắc phải cần đến máy móc dây chuyền đồ sộ để check, mà nếu là kiểm tra nguyên liệu đầu vào thì dễ, còn kiểm tra sản phẩm đầu ra cũng hơi lằng nhằng ấy nhỉ...

----------


## kieplongdong

Cách như này kiểm tra số lượng ít quá

----------


## bulonglienket

Dùng nam châm thử khả dụng khi chưa gia công có nghĩa là đang là phôi thô . Sau khi gia công qua các máy móc chắc chắn sản phẩm ( chi tiết ) sẽ nhiễm từ .

----------


## Tuấn

> Dùng nam châm thử khả dụng khi chưa gia công có nghĩa là đang là phôi thô . Sau khi gia công qua các máy móc chắc chắn sản phẩm ( chi tiết ) sẽ nhiễm từ .


Bác này vui tính thật. Gia công xong nhiễm từ thì có mà toi à ?

----------


## bulonglienket

> Bác này vui tính thật. Gia công xong nhiễm từ thì có mà toi à ?


Bác đọc kỹ em viết đi ạ , ví dụ : em sản xuất bu lông, ốc vít bằng inox , em mua phôi inox về gia công , sau khi gia công em thử bằng nam châm thì vẫn nhiễm từ bình thường ( trừ khi bác đem đi khử từ nhưng tri phí rất đắt ).  đó là cả chất liệu inox 304 . Nếu em nói không đúng thực tế vậy bác cho em ít kinh nghiệm ạ , mong được học hỏi nhiều ạ. Em cảm ơn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác đọc kỹ em viết đi ạ , ví dụ : em sản xuất bu lông, ốc vít bằng inox , em mua phôi inox về gia công , sau khi gia công em thử bằng nam châm thì vẫn nhiễm từ bình thường ( trừ khi bác đem đi khử từ nhưng tri phí rất đắt ).  đó là cả chất liệu inox 304 . Nếu em nói không đúng thực tế vậy bác cho em ít kinh nghiệm ạ , mong được học hỏi nhiều ạ. Em cảm ơn


Bác để inox bị nhiễm từ thì không được rồi, xem lại qui trình sx thôi.

----------

bulonglienket

----------


## bulonglienket

> Bác để inox bị nhiễm từ thì không được rồi, xem lại qui trình sx thôi.


Cảm ơn bác , em muốn được bác chỉ giáo nhiều ạ, bác cho thể share cho em ít tài liệu về gia công để không bị nhiễm từ không ạ .

----------


## Tuấn

> Cảm ơn bác , em muốn được bác chỉ giáo nhiều ạ, bác cho thể share cho em ít tài liệu về gia công để không bị nhiễm từ không ạ .


Bác cứ gia công đúng cách thì ko bị nhiễm từ

----------


## vusvus

Làm sao gia công austenite để không bị nhiễm từ bác ơi

----------

